# Microchips autorreparables



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2013)

Microchips autorreparables: ¿quién dijo Terminator?

​
Científicos del Instituto Tecnológico de California (*Caltech*) han desarrollado un sistema que permite a los chips comprobar el número de soluciones posibles tras haber sido dañado, y encontrar una funcional manteniendo un cierto nivel de eficiencia.

​ 
En una demostración, dañaron deliberadamente el circuito de un amplificador de potencia con un láser. El integrado, en lugar de dejar de funcionar, dispone de un módulo llamado ASIC (Application-Specific Integrated Circuit) que revisa todas las posibilidades (la friolera de 262.144) hasta dar con la más óptima y ponerla en funcionamiento.

El proceso de "auto-curación" del circito es del orden de décimas de segundo.

En definitiva, la idea distante de máquinas que se autorreparan tras ser dañadas (y en cierta medida invencibles) ya no parece ciencia ficción. ¡Será mejor que nos llevemos bien con los robots!... por si acaso...

​


----------



## morta (Mar 18, 2013)

Me imagino que en la parte de electrónica de consumo no lo van a implementar nunca...


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 18, 2013)

Así que en resumen sería un sintetizador de FPGA metido dentro de una FPGA, que se activa a través de un subsistema de monitoreo...
Ojalá que funcione, cancelaron la misión de ir de pesca a la luna Europa de Jupiter por los altos niveles de radiación - incluso para las técnicas de electrónica "endurecida" actuales. Aunque es más probable que sea recorte de presupuesto. No me acuerdo cual otra luna pensaban visitar ahora en su lugar.

Tampoco creo que tenga sentido usarlo en electrónica de consumo, pero sí en sistemas críticos (no necesariamente espaciales): aviones, plantas de energía nuclear, biomedicina (marcapasos, sistemas de soporte vital), aplicaciones militares.

El pulso electromagnético ya no va a desactivar a los centinelas de la Matrix...


----------



## Bandus (May 23, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Me imagino que en la parte de electrónica de consumo no lo van a implementar nunca...



Tu imaginacion es exacta. Tampoco creo que lo implementen, seria como autoponerse una soga al cuello  jajaja.


----------



## Nuyel (May 23, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> El pulso electromagnético ya no va a desactivar a los centinelas de la Matrix...



No, igual capaz y destrulle el sistema de reparación


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2013)

Bandus dijo:


> Tu imaginacion es exacta. Tampoco creo que lo implementen, seria como autoponerse una soga al cuello jajaja.


 
ademas...........haces un chip de PM y luego resulta que tu placa se muere por un electrolitico berreta.....


el dia de preocuparse es el dia que hagan chips en 2 versiones (la ultima sigla los defina) :

PIC 834 F 3322 (M )
PIC 834 F 3322 (H)


----------



## fofo almarales (Sep 14, 2013)

Ni a los fabricantes ni a los técnicos de servicio les conviene. Muy interesante a nivel de avance pero dudo que se llegue a implementar, al menos no para el publico, quiza para el sector militar o aeronautico.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

ademas..... todo muy monono , se auto-repara el chip que hace de controlador, claro, ese chip es 20 mil veces mas grande que si solo fuese el chip controlador especifico.... y para que ???? 

si lo que se quema es la Rb que dispara al T. de potencia el chip se queda como un nabo.
o si se quema el fuse de la fuente.

o si se levanta una pista de el impreso , fuera de el ci ese........

a dejarse de inchar con pavadas..............que lleven un segundo amplificador de repuesto a la fiesta y se dejen de tonteras.

si al final, estos renacuajos esos chips los terminan usando para ARMAS , por que no meten a los que tienen el coco retorcido en el loquero y listo??? 
armas y mas armas, siempre es igual, el mundo anda rebien tranquis, en todas las peliculas te ponen que con las armas y la tecnologia van a salvar al mundo .
pero al final , ni gotzila, ni el meteorito vienen a la tierra ni hace falta bombas ni nada.
toda esta histeria de la tecnologia nos enreda al cuete.

chips autoreparables ......................:cabezon:

hoy podrian hacer que las cosas duren un monton mas con solo hacerlas de buena calidad .
ahi ponen qe hicieron un aprueba con un laser disparado al sustrato......
mira si una placa, que esta dentro de un gabinete, que esta dentro de una maquina ........quien le va a disparar al sustrato de el chip ??? 
un espia enano ?? miniaturizado ??
si algo le pega a la maquina se hace moco por todos lados.

si, ya se.......tambien puede ocurrir que se queme un puerto, o un no se que ......
pero saben a que me refiero....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 14, 2013)

fofo almarales dijo:


> Ni a los fabricantes ni a los técnicos de servicio les conviene. Muy interesante a nivel de avance pero dudo que se llegue a implementar, al menos no para el publico, quiza para el sector militar o aeronautico.


Seguramiente restrito para uso militar y aeroespacial donde la confiabilidad es primordial .
!Fuerte abrazo a todos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Sep 14, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ademas..... todo muy monono , se auto-repara el chip que hace de controlador, claro, ese chip es 20 mil veces mas grande que si solo fuese el chip controlador especifico.... y para que ????



Para aplicaciones en las que no se puede "ir a reparar" porque está dentro de un cuerpo humano, en otro planeta, etc.



fernandob dijo:


> si lo que se quema es la Rb que dispara al T. de potencia el chip se queda como un nabo.
> o si se quema el fuse de la fuente.
> 
> o si se levanta una pista de el impreso , fuera de el ci ese........



Quien utilize tecnología de éste estilo seguramente utilizará métodos para proteger su placa, sus componentes, etc, éste chip podría ser solo el cerebro de todo eso.



fernandob dijo:


> a dejarse de inchar con pavadas..............que lleven un segundo amplificador de repuesto a la fiesta y se dejen de tonteras.



Es que esto no es para fiestas ni para pavos(?) esto es llevar los límites de la confiabilidad al extremo 



fernandob dijo:


> ahi ponen qe hicieron un aprueba con un laser disparado al sustrato......
> mira si una placa, que esta dentro de un gabinete, que esta dentro de una maquina ........quien le va a disparar al sustrato de el chip ???
> un espia enano ?? miniaturizado ??



Nunca quemaste un chip?  ahí adjunté un PDF donde se vé el detalle de cómo se queman los chips, para ayudarte a entender como se mejoraría un chip teniendo más recursos.

Por cierto una ingeniera estaba doctorándose con éste tema cuando yo terminaba de cursar, pero ella hacía auto-reparación y auto-perfeccionamiento en base a la teoría de la evolución. (en FPGA y Psoc)

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Sep 14, 2013)

noooooo!!! nos vamos a quedar sin trabaaajo!!! 
 aunque... pensandolo bien...


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 14, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Me imagino que en la parte de electrónica de consumo no lo van a implementar nunca...



Totalmente de acuerdo! ..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> noooooo!!! nos vamos a quedar sin trabaaajo!!!
> aunque... pensandolo bien...



jaa imposible ¡¡¡ siempre hay ,
veras el otro dia me llamo uno para instalar unos de esos kit de dtv,,, y el muchacho queria poner la antena directamente al tv,,,,
no leen manuales, por ende siempre conectan todo mal y por eso siempre rompen cosas,
otra,
una potencia quemada,,,grande dice ''advertencia bla,bla,bla'' y justamente hacen lo que el manual dice que no agan,
tranquilos siempre va a haber trabajo,solo cuidensen de no quedar muy desactualizado


----------



## fernandob (Sep 15, 2013)

muy interesante *Mostdistortion*  el pdf.
y calculo que si apuntan a eso de chips autorreparables, pues sera *una* de las opciones a barajar.
como asi tambien habra lugares donde si sera la mejor opcion.

ese pdf muestra varios motivos  de deterioro de chips, sin necesidad "chips autorrreparables" basta que sepan causas de deterioro como para que les busquen solucion (mejor calidad, blindaje, sellado, etc ) .

calculo que sera cosa de la aplicacion, muy restringida nomas.
incluso, no me viene a la mente nada ahora.........pero un chip que tiene todo lo que se necesita para su funcionamiento , Y ADEMAS otro chip adentro, una unidad que supervisa a la anterior y evalua daños y tiene recursos para no solo decidir sino para reemplazar.......
es basicamente como tener 2 o 3 chips y un controlador que supervisa, y sea capaz de anular o aislar 
uno para conectar el otro .......

algo redundante.
groso por la capàcidad de integracion .
pero bueno....... sigo pensando que ?¿ a que se puede apuntar ?¿? 

a un daño en el chip interno ??? 
como dicen esta en una nave espacial , y apuntan a toda un a tecnologia sobre una aprte microscopica, cuando tranquilamente se puede dañar algo mucho mayor .

de nuevo , imagino que tendran otras opciones.

hace un tiempo vi una nota , que muestra como se puede apuntar "microscopicamente como estos chips o macroscopicamente ( todo el equipo ) , la cosa era :
si se llega con una nave a marte: 
que es mas confiable ??? 
bajar un modulo de estudio?? que pesara 400Kg y que si falla algo perdiste ?? pero que tiene de todo ?? 
o arrojar cientos de modulitos pequeños, con sesnores varios, casi sin capacidadd de movimiento (o si ) , pero que entre todos cubriran una amplia zona y aunque algunos se dañen igual la info se podra recabar.

no quiero poner el asqueroso ejemplo de mandar un misil titan con una bomba H de 200 kilotones o mandar un racimo de pequeños misiles con bombas de 10 kilotones, por que en esa linea de trabajos quisiera que les agarre un cancer en donde mas les duela a los diseñadores y a quienes inducen dichos proyectos.

tambien podria apuntar a el estudio de la naturaleza:
mandar un minisub o una camara inteligente en eb osque con chips autorreparables:
o mini camaras varias que cubran mas zonas.

a mi me parece que (es una idea mia ) toda esta *carrera* con la tecnologia de celulares y demas cosas es (me parece o quizas "quiero creer" que hay un motivo mas alto , y no solo ahogarnos con esta banalidad )  un asunto comercial, y un proyecto a largo plazo:

con el desarrollo este y su comercio se auto- financia, la experiencia que se consigue con esta sarta de variedad de celulares, con sensores, tipos de interfaces, soft. etc, y se "usa" a la gente para que los pruebe .
asi se obtiene un a nmensa experiencia acerca de eficiencia, durabilidad, etc.
que luego se puede aplicar en otros equipos.

me refiiero a la unidad completa.


un saludo


----------



## Mostdistortion (Oct 22, 2013)

(con todo respeto y en broma) estás re loco fernandob! jajaja
Sonás como esos tipos grandes que prefieren un falcon con motor de 6 cilindros y 3.6l en vez de un 4 cilindros 1.9 con doble turbo e intercooler jajaja
Y sin embargo ahí la tecnología ya ganó la batalla de agregar cosas "difíciles" (incluso una computadora que analiza cada explosión/inyección en sistemas multipunto!)

Cuando hablás de la capacidad de integración, no te olvidés que incluso en microcontroladores dejamos muchos módulos sin usar (por ej en un pic24 de 28 patas, tiene más módulos que patas creo jajaja) y sin embargo su capacidad de integración es menor (no sé cuánto) que en un procesador intel atom...

Cuando hablás de daños mayores, ya te dije de que éste es el método de proteger el chip, el resto sigue siendo diseño y tal vez trabajo para ingenieros mecánicos, químicos, etc.

Estos chips tendrán el tamaño de los chips normales, por lo tanto podés hacer un montón de mini cosas o una sola grande. Imaginate si estuviese en instrumental médico, uno sólo y grande.

Podés llamar a esto un "asunto comercial" una posible solución con posibles buenos resultados, no deja de ser interesante, y probarlo (para quien tenga los recursos) no deja de ser importante porque, como te dije antes, puede ser parte de la tecnología del futuro.

Y respecto de que "usen" a la gente para que los pruebe, eso sólo pasaría si no llegás a nada con el chip, pero entonces si vos "usás" al chip y le sacás provecho, vos habrías usado a la empresa?

Si esta tecnología se implementa en un área en la que trabajas, quedarse con lo anterior es quedarse en el pasado  "con las herramientas para arreglar el falcon y no nuevos autos.." de ahí en más depende de cada uno, sus ganas de actualizarse, el público que uno apunta etc

Saludos

PD: yo creo eso, tomalo con pinzas mejor!


----------

